# are you shpongled?



## Microdizzey (Nov 12, 2007)

Listen to Shpongle 

They have techno-y/ambient kinda music
Really chill to listen to while stoned, and magnificent to listen to while trippin on psychies

Heres a good song:
YouTube - Shpongle - Star Shpongled Banner(Fantastic Planet)

sound quality is really crappy cuz youtube sucks. and i have no idea what going on in the video haha... trippy


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 12, 2009)

shpongle released a new album this halloween.

The ineffable mysteries of shpongleland.

Dosing some strong L with a head phone listen. closing your eyes takes you on an exploration of yourself, the world, and the galaxy.

dont forget, if shpongle has already changed your life, and you havent bought any of their heavenly music.

head over to http://www.twistedrecords.co.uk/shop/catalog/ and buy some merch. small labels like this need every penny to keep bringing us the mind bending music we all love.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 12, 2009)

shpongle are brilliant i seen them live a few times they got some real good energy

if you like shpongle try these

OTT
[youtube]8L4pyS6pq1I[/youtube]
Carbon Based Lifeforms
[youtube]hd61hUDwcwk[/youtube]
Circular
Deep Dive Corp
[youtube]dyvlf9v0s8A[/youtube]
Vibrasphere
[youtube]wILYOuRCllI[/youtube]
Kino Oko
[youtube]idwVWu8UAu4[/youtube]


----------

